# Insulation around wall thimble?



## buttaluv (Feb 13, 2008)

First of all I wanna say this is a great site!

I recently put a us stove (6220) in my basement, ran the flue out at the top of my concrete wall, between the floor joists, seems to be working real good, I framed in a little area for my wall thimble, my question is do I need special insulation to put around it, I need to put something around it, when I'm not using it, I'm getting some frost come back into the house from the cold air coming in the flue...Thanks in advance


----------



## jtp10181 (Feb 14, 2008)

the clearances around the pipe must be an AIR SPACE. Do not put any sort of insulation inside the wall thimble. Caulk the joints where the pipe goes through it on both side, this will prevent air flow from getting through.


----------



## buttaluv (Feb 14, 2008)

oh no, I didn't want to put it in the thimble itself, I understand that is just supposed to be airspace, but I was wondering if I could just put the regular insulation, (which I think is heat resist. up to 250 degrees) around the thimble, I guess similiar to if it was to go through a wall....I probable just answered my own question


----------



## heb80 (Feb 14, 2008)

buttaluv said:
			
		

> First of all I wanna say this is a great site!
> 
> I recently put a us stove (6220) in my basement, ran the flue out at the top of my concrete wall, between the floor joists, seems to be working real good, I framed in a little area for my wall thimble, my question is do I need special insulation to put around it, I need to put something around it, when I'm not using it, I'm getting some frost come back into the house from the cold air coming in the flue...Thanks in advance



Not to hijack the thread, but I get condesation on my outside-air-kit.  I realize this will happen when you have cold hair flowing thru pipes surrounded by warm/humid air.  But does anybody have a fix for this?  I'm afraid the moisture is going to get to the drywall.


----------



## buttaluv (Feb 14, 2008)

I have noticed this as well, it makes quite a mess!


----------



## wwburning (Feb 14, 2008)

I wrapped my outside air pipe in foam insulation tape from home depot. Made a HUGE difference.


----------



## jtp10181 (Feb 15, 2008)

buttaluv said:
			
		

> oh no, I didn't want to put it in the thimble itself, I understand that is just supposed to be airspace, but I was wondering if I could just put the regular insulation, (which I think is heat resist. up to 250 degrees) around the thimble, I guess similiar to if it was to go through a wall....I probable just answered my own question



I don't really understand what you are talking about, but if the pipe air space clearance is maintained and you have something permanent and stable to keep the insulation from falling into that air space then you can put insulation any place you want.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 15, 2008)

buttaluv said:
			
		

> First of all I wanna say this is a great site!
> 
> I recently put a us stove (6220) in my basement, ran the flue out at the top of my concrete wall, between the floor joists, seems to be working real good, I framed in a little area for my wall thimble, my question is do I need special insulation to put around it, I need to put something around it, when I'm not using it, I'm getting some frost come back into the house from the cold air coming in the flue...Thanks in advance




the thimble is equipped with a "radiation shield" this is the 8 or so inch galvie sleeve that creates the air space between the pipe and the wall as it passes through "kinda like a chamber" that keeps stuff off the pipe. insulation such as fibergalss  can be against the outside of this shield , but the space inside of it must remain an air space, you can seal around the pipe to cut off air intrusion threough there , and you can insulate right up against the radiation shield (the outer wall of the pass through) it can even touch the shield safely. hope this helps


----------



## MainePellethead (Feb 15, 2008)

wwburning said:
			
		

> I wrapped my outside air pipe in foam insulation tape from home depot. Made a HUGE difference.



Can we see pics so people would get a better idea?


----------



## wwburning (Feb 15, 2008)

I'll be takin' pics of the stove this weekend. I'll include a shot of the way I wrapped the fresh air pipe.


----------

